# 1000 pound leg press fail



## ken Sass (Jul 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hr483rC5cCw&feature=plcp
epic fail lol


----------



## DJ21 (Jul 17, 2012)

O man, kinda don't wanna watch this..




But ok I will.


----------



## DJ21 (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok that wasn't bad, I was expecting worse. lol


But yeah EPIC FAIL!


----------



## Milo (Jul 17, 2012)

Well at least he went all the way down! I see a ton of guys doing 700+ lb leg press with only 6" rom lol.


----------



## beasto (Jul 17, 2012)

Milo said:


> Well at least he went all the way down! I see a ton of guys doing 700+ lb leg press with only 6" rom lol.



It only takes 3/4 and constant motion to target the quads feet low and no more than 2" apart. If your high it works more Hamstrings, and wide more outer Quads. Is that you in the video Ken???


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 17, 2012)

beasto said:


> It only takes 3/4 and constant motion to target the quads feet low and no more than 2" apart. If your high it works more Hamstrings, and wide more outer Quads. Is that you in the video Ken???



High and wide for me even on a hack, Powerlifter and love hitting hams!

Nobody needs knee sleeves and a belt on a leg press, that's when I new he was stupid!


----------



## beasto (Jul 17, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> High and wide for me even on a hack, Powerlifter and love hitting hams!
> 
> Nobody needs knee sleeves and a belt on a leg press, that's when I new he was stupid!



I switch it up every week. I just wrap my knees because I go heavy. SF is that you in your avatar???


----------



## BigFella (Jul 17, 2012)

I haven't watched the video but I could fail at 1000lb every day of the week. What's so special?

EDIT: Sorry Ken! Now I see!


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thats not bad. I was expecting protuding tibias and blood, lots of blood...


----------



## DF (Jul 17, 2012)

Ken are you trying to kill yourself?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 17, 2012)

lol, jackass...


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 17, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> High and wide for me even on a hack, Powerlifter and love hitting hams!
> 
> Nobody needs knee sleeves and a belt on a leg press, that's when I new he was stupid!


thanks for the encouragement:-? i always wear a belt and wrap my knees when i go heavy legs, old age is a bitch


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 17, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Ken are you trying to kill yourself?


i have got 900 and will get a 1000 within a month. can't squat, arms don't bend that way anymore so leg press and their is a squat machine that i use. thats my heavy leg day. better to die in the gym than a ols folks home like my dad


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 17, 2012)

beasto said:


> It only takes 3/4 and constant motion to target the quads feet low and no more than 2" apart. If your high it works more Hamstrings, and wide more outer Quads. Is that you in the video Ken???


yes it's my old ass


----------



## DF (Jul 17, 2012)

ken said:


> i have got 900 and will get a 1000 within a month. can't squat, arms don't bend that way anymore so leg press and their is a squat machine that i use. thats my heavy leg day. better to die in the gym than a ols folks home like my dad



Yes, I saw your 900lb video.  I just don't want you to hurt yourself Bro.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 17, 2012)

ken said:


> i have got 900 and will get a 1000 within a month. can't squat, arms don't bend that way anymore so leg press and their is a squat machine that i use. thats my heavy leg day. better to die in the gym than a ols folks home like my dad



Move your feet up higher on the sled to invoke hams and glutes in the press


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 17, 2012)

beasto said:


> I switch it up every week. I just wrap my knees because I go heavy. SF is that you in your avatar???



Yeah that is me.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 17, 2012)

Seems like my body responds better to squats than those damn leg presses. I can press a lot more weight than I can squat, but bro, I am telling you...those squats tear me up.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 17, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> Seems like my body responds better to squats than those damn leg presses. I can press a lot more weight than I can squat, but bro, I am telling you...those squats tear me up.


 because of shoulder surgeries my arms don't go back far enough but i am using a squat machine that i get a good feel on. i will post it next time i do legs. i really wanted that 1/2 ton though


----------



## JOMO (Jul 17, 2012)

Just take it slow Ken. Dont have to jump a hundred at a time for a new PR. Better to be safe than sorry.

I go high and wide too on presses. I do not feel comfortable with the stance you had.


----------



## Georgia (Jul 17, 2012)

I was expecting him to get SMASHED!


----------



## beasto (Jul 17, 2012)

At least you didn't get hurt Ken! Work you way up to it, and you'll get it. SF, killing on the squat!!!


----------



## Jada (Jul 18, 2012)

I was nervous Lookin at the video Ken! U got some balls man! But I truly don't want u to hurt ur self. If I were u I would sit my feet a little higher . Be careful man.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 18, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> I was nervous Lookin at the video Ken! U got some balls man! But I truly don't want u to hurt ur self. If I were u I would sit my feet a little higher . Be careful man.


moving my legs up high and wide. i am ok with this weight, i got 900 what's another 100 lol


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 18, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Move your feet up higher on the sled to invoke hams and glutes in the press


will do and thanks


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 18, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> High and wide for me even on a hack, Powerlifter and love hitting hams!
> 
> Nobody needs knee sleeves and a belt on a leg press, that's when I new he was stupid!


gonna move high and wide


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 18, 2012)

I wont let my knees go bellow 90* on leg press. Again high and wide and try to get the ball of your foot off the platfom while pushing, so u only pushing with ur heels. Dont know the science behind it but it helps a ton activating hams and glutes.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 18, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> I wont let my knees go bellow 90* on leg press. Again high and wide and try to get the ball of your foot off the platfom while pushing, so u only pushing with ur heels. Dont know the science behind it but it helps a ton activating hams and glutes.



As a Powerlifter I use a leg press like I deadlift.

I do main lat work like I bench.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 18, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> As a Powerlifter I use a leg press like I deadlift.
> 
> I do main lat work like I bench.


can you explain how you work it like a dead? i have the leg placement thing i understand putting more of the strain on the hams and glutes. thanks


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 18, 2012)

ken said:


> can you explain how you work it like a dead? i have the leg placement thing i understand putting more of the strain on the hams and glutes. thanks



Your already doing it bro!

Press on the press with feet as would deadlifting,


----------

